# PSU - Advice



## Ironman (Oct 10, 2014)

Runnig a i7 4770k Machine
2xHDD
8GB Ram

Need a PSU 

Keeping in Mind 
Will add a GPU (High End)Like GTX 970 or AMD R9 Series -  Next Year
Might add another SSD & HDD

How Much Watt i am looking at here ?

Which Brand should i buy ?

Advice Needed

If you need any other info to assist me , just tell me


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 10, 2014)

Ironman said:


> Runnig a i7 4770k Machine
> 2xHDD
> 8GB Ram
> 
> ...



A GTX 970's power draw is near a GTX 760. With your config a 500-550W PSU will be MORE THAN ENOUGH (including overclocking on the CPU and GPU).

Get the Seasonic M12II 520 or S12II 520 if you can afford these.
Else, Seasonic Eco 500 or Antec VP550P are your best bet.

Hope this helps


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Oct 10, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 520w -4950. (flipkart)


----------



## napsterv (Oct 15, 2014)

Ironman said:


> Runnig a i7 4770k Machine
> 2xHDD
> 8GB Ram
> 
> ...



I assume for a high-end build like that you would install a liquid cooler too. So I would recommend Seasonic S12II - 620W or an M12II - 620W.


----------

